# Baby's, mama and papa (and a few gifs)



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I was taking videos of the birds because I wanted to try getting the babies' dying cat noises on video (they've just learned how to make the sound and it's adorably terrifying) and ended up getting a few cute clips. So I spent a few hours learning how to make gifs. It was.. fun..ish. The end results made it fun.









Cadaver got rejected for scritches. Lilith just wanted some alone time. Poor thing.









I'm really glad I finally caught him doing this 

And some pictures.








More rejection. He was trying for a while and she was having none of it.









Didn't realize how bright these were. Woops. Handful of babies.









Number one, eight days old. It's almost got eyes!









Number two, six days old, who if I'm not mistaken is a lutino. It sort of wanted to ask for more food but it also had a really full crop and was sleepy. Poor confused baby. I may name this one Chocobo.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

they're beautiful!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my god those GIFs are adorable. Cute babies too! Good luck!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaaawww! Poor Cadaver.  I love the first vid.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Great videos!! Ha ha - the pics are SO clear too - what kind of camera did you use?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Those are awesome! And yes you are correct, the second baby is a lutino...which means Cadavar is split to it! Lovely babies!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

:lol: this is so cute


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Your babies are so cute I love the babies!


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, everyone  I'm glad you enjoyed them! Makes the whole process totally worth it.




SunnyNShandy said:


> Great videos!! Ha ha - the pics are SO clear too - what kind of camera did you use?


I have a Canon Rebel T3. It's the most expensive thing I own, but I got an amazing deal a few years ago during a boxing day sale. It's really an amazing camera.




roxy culver said:


> Those are awesome! And yes you are correct, the second baby is a lutino...which means Cadavar is split to it! Lovely babies!


I was hoping they'd have a lutino baby  Cadaver's dad was lutino, so he had to be split, but he also has a really full crest and hardly any bald spot. Lilith's is a bit worse, but still pretty minimal, so I really wanted to see what sort of lutino babies they would produce. I'm so excited to see how this little one grows up.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Being split lutino he should give his babies a stronger crest then if he was a visual, especially since his mom wasn't a visual too.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I love that head bobbing thing they do x)


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i love the gifs! what cuties. <3


----------

